# RSC Private Server



## riffz (Oct 17, 2009)

So I have been looknig for a good Runescape Classic private server for quite some time now, and I've finally found a great one:

RSCEmulation


So if you miss the good old days join us.


----------



## Connor (Oct 17, 2009)

riffz said:


> So I have been looknig for a good Runescape Classic private server for quite some time now, and I've finally found a great one:
> 
> RSCEmulation
> 
> ...



Meh, I've been tricked into having my head spinned right round better.

EDIT: Oh, and by the way, unless you want to see a man's genitals spinning around, don't click the link.


----------



## riffz (Oct 17, 2009)

Connor said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > So I have been looknig for a good Runescape Classic private server for quite some time now, and I've finally found a great one:
> ...



What are you talking about? The link is perfectly legitimate.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 17, 2009)

RSC?!~

WAT I havent played that since i was in middle school and first started runescape!!!

I am now level 122 with millions of gold and decent stats.

However, I trust connor, and am afraid to click link. d:


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 17, 2009)

No the link is perfectly fine, I hate runescape though... ever noticed this?

Run-Escape?

I was addicted for a couple years to mining & Archery.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 17, 2009)

orrr

Rune's Cape.

I'm actually playing right now, only 5 more strength levels until the max.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 17, 2009)

Good job, but that means that you're a bit more than half way there.

I just noticed your located in Lumbridge, go to Falador it's cooler.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 17, 2009)

Wat, you mean 92, 92 is half way point.

I've had 2 99 skills before this. d:

Also, I'm actually in the middle of the desert, south of bedabin camp.
Lumbridge is just my hometown.


----------



## Connor (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow...I am so confused, I know what I saw.

Whatever, I will just deem myself insane and get on with it.


----------



## blade740 (Oct 17, 2009)

Maybe you already had a tab with meatspin open, and you just THOUGHT it was that link that sent you to it.

Anyway,
I'm a big RSC guy. I have played so many rsc private servers and I will continue to play them for years to come.


----------



## Connor (Oct 17, 2009)

blade740 said:


> Maybe you already had a tab with meatspin open, and you just THOUGHT it was that link that sent you to it.



I have no idea, must be something along the lines of that.

Maybe I had clicked another link on some other site which had lead to meatspin, but because of my lack of sleep, I confused the two.


----------

